# Kommt das oft vor?



## wieseline (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

 beim Blick auf unsere Webstatistik bei den Top of Total Countries entdeckten wir folgenden Eintrag, es waren aber nur 2 Hits:

 Old style Arpanet (arpa)

 Ist das nicht das Ur-Interent vom amerikanischen Militär?
 Habt ihr das auch schon mal gehabt?
 Hat das was zu sagen?

 Viele Grüße
 wieseline


----------

